# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Гастрономические даты

## Lakshmana Prana das

Любая дата - хороший повод для рассказа о вегетарианстве.

1 июня — Всемирный день молока 
2 июня — День здорового питания и отказа от излишеств в еде
20 июля — Международный День Торта
1 октября — Всемирный день вегетарианства
16 октября — Всемирный день здорового питания 
16 октября — Всемирный день продовольствия (World Food Day) 
20 октября — Международный день повара
1 ноября — Международный день вегана (вегетарианства)

(собрал Анади Рам дас)

----------

